# Webcams... anyone use em? I've got questions...



## Cruentus (Dec 4, 2007)

OK... I got a webcam built into my laptop, and I got another webcam for the home computer.

What do I need to do to set it up so I can talk (with my voice not my keyboard) back and forth between laptop and home with it? I haven't tried to set this up yet, so I just thought I'd ask before I even try.

Anyone got some answers for me on this?


----------



## newGuy12 (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow!  Another great thread, Cruentus!

I've never tried this, but it would be fun.  Has anyone ever tried pc-to-pc voice chat with Yahoo Voice?  That seems like a simple solution for Windows.

Does anyone have any interest in using TeamSpeak?

If so, I can set up a server at home with ~256 K up.  That should be enough, according to the Teamspeak faq:



> The following would be a server with one channel set to Speex 25.9, 10 people in the only channel and one person is speaking:
> 
> DOWN: 1 * 25.9 Kbit/s = 25.9 Kbit/s
> UP: 1 * (10 - 1) * 25.9 Kbit/s = *233.1 Kbit/s*



There may be much easier/better ways of doing this, but I wanted to throw that out there, to see if others are interested.  If so, I do not have a mic to use yet, but can get one!

​


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 4, 2007)

Yea.. I'm going to test it out hopefully next week. I'll be out of town for a couple of days, so I want to see if I can talk with the wife PC to PC... 

Is there a difference between using Yahoo or MSN; I mean, is one better then another?

Also, I am totally interested in using teamspeak (that would be cool) but I want to see if I can simply talk to my home computer 1st! Baby steps...


----------



## agemechanic03 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cruentus said:


> Yea.. I'm going to test it out hopefully next week. I'll be out of town for a couple of days, so I want to see if I can talk with the wife PC to PC...
> 
> Is there a difference between using Yahoo or MSN; I mean, is one better then another?
> 
> Also, I am totally interested in using teamspeak (that would be cool) but I want to see if I can simply talk to my home computer 1st! Baby steps...



Hey Cruentus, My laptop has a built-in webcam too, along with a mic. All you have to do, for me that is, is MSN- click on the web cam icon on the IM you are sending someone and you both click the accept button, it's also better on  MSN than Yahoo with any webcam from what I've used. Yahoo- all you do is click on the "Messenger" link and then click on "My Webcam" then all people have to do is click on your name.  
 As for teamspeak, I know nothing about it. First time hearing of it actually.

Hope that helps a lil.

Chris


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 5, 2007)

agemechanic03 said:


> Hey Cruentus, My laptop has a built-in webcam too, along with a mic. All you have to do, for me that is, is MSN- click on the web cam icon on the IM you are sending someone and you both click the accept button, it's also better on  MSN than Yahoo with any webcam from what I've used. Yahoo- all you do is click on the "Messenger" link and then click on "My Webcam" then all people have to do is click on your name.
> As for teamspeak, I know nothing about it. First time hearing of it actually.
> 
> Hope that helps a lil.
> ...



Cool. Thanks bro. I'll give it a try when I go away next week!


----------



## Kreth (Dec 5, 2007)

You might want to check out Skype as well...


----------



## Softix (Jan 31, 2008)

I think that you can do this using skype. I think you can also try to video conferencing


----------

